# What do you want Santa to bring you this Xmas??



## ifunky_ltd (Oct 16, 2013)

So it nearly that time of year. If you could have any coffee machine, grinder, type of bean etc.. what would it be?

I want the La Spaziale S40.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

rocket r58 and a quamar m80e for me! if someones feeling generous


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

A dual boiler Espresso machine (if someone is thinking of selling one let me or santa know!) and a new grinder!

The other bits I already have in hand


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

kikapu said:


> A dual boiler Espresso machine (expobar?? if someones selling on here??) and a new grinder!
> 
> The other bits I already have in hand


Watch out for the Expobar raffle in a week or two


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I like to build a kitchen round my coffee crap , oh sod it , a house


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Re machines ,I'm pretty happy with my set up. Lever wise it would take something vintage and special ( or the new la marzocco lever ) for me to swop my l1 , and probably two group size .

Pump machine - 3 group slayer , perhaps one of these new variants coming out of Sam remo line.

Grinder wise how about a disco volante , just for the design ...


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Watch out for the Expobar raffle in a week or two


Noted, but I cant win both raffles surely?









However if I do I will certainly believe in Santa again!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

An solicitor / barrister / expert in Civil litigation who doesnt charge £190 per hour ...

Oh coffee-wise? erm an EK43 , why not


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

HG one for me.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A job back home.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm what would I really like for xmas guess it would have to be either and L1 or the BB Quickmill Verona and either a Mythos or a K10 fresh oh and a bigger kitchen or flat and good news for Januarys MRI


----------



## beany (Aug 25, 2013)

Dear Santa!

Please bring me for Christmas a new Olympia Express Cremina and a Versalab Grinder. For smaller budget a beautiful Ararex Caravel would make me happy,too!


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

this please


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Can I get one of those too Ollie


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

What about one of these instead:


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

This could escalate quite quickly


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I like where this thread is going!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)




----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

You want a Celtic Shirt for xmas?


----------

